
Cambridge Analytica files for bankruptcy - seagullz
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-44167000
======
LinuxBender
What will their new name be?

~~~
existencebox
Emerdata. [0]

To give full disclosure, the CA CEO claims it's "not a rebranding"[1] but
given the board/C* composition, I'd respectfully call him "high as a kite" if
he thinks I'm going to buy that. (Especially given my opinion on BI's
reporting chops)

[0]
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/05/02/cambridge_analytica...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/05/02/cambridge_analytica_shutdown/)
[1] [http://www.businessinsider.com/cambridge-analytica-
founder-s...](http://www.businessinsider.com/cambridge-analytica-founder-says-
no-rebranding-new-name-2018-5)

